
Show HN: Why Non-Technical Founders Should Launch Their Startup for $300 - sahawneh
https://medium.com/dusthq/why-non-technical-founders-should-launch-their-startup-for-300-5541acbf14db
======
PaulHoule
Because the technical founders know better.

------
infinity83
Bravo ! You made an article without the dust.com link congrats :)

